# Confidence EQ gel?



## Cinnamontoast (20 January 2015)

An acquaintance mentioned this to me whilst holding the dancing pony's head (I was trying to oil his feathers, we have the dance every time) I'd quite like to clip his legs so I can treat mudfever, but this normally requires sedation but according to the acquaintance, this gel stuff should allow me to clip safely without the horse stressing out.

Anyone used it?


----------



## nuttychestnut (20 January 2015)

I've got a couple of samples at the yard and I really must get around to trying it. I just sweat talked the rep and she gave me some FOC.


----------



## shannonandtay (20 January 2015)

Have just bought two sachets and will try one for the first time Friday when the farrier comes ( he gets nervous with the farrier).


----------



## Cinnamontoast (20 January 2015)

Will you please report back? And tell me prices you're paying!


----------



## DarkHorseB (20 January 2015)

Made no difference at all to our Welsh C mare when trying to clip her I'm afraid


----------



## nuttychestnut (20 January 2015)

I think it's around a couple pounds. I'm going to try mine the next time he goes out competing. I will try again to stay on the lovely supple, responsive horse I have in the warm up. I swear the horse I ride the test isn't mine, I have no breaks, steering or manners!!


----------



## JCWHITE (21 January 2015)

A box costs 40 euros for 10 sachets. 
After trying a free sample, I was amazed by the difference to a tricky young mare with loading issues.
You must apply the gel when the horse is completely calm, half an hour before you need it to work.
There was a marked change in behaviour for the better  the  twice we used it, and will use again.
One benefit is the ease of application.


----------



## shannonandtay (21 January 2015)

cinnamontoast said:



			Will you please report back? And tell me prices you're paying!
		
Click to expand...

Yes I will do, I only bought two in case it was a waste of money.  I paid about £11.00 incl. delivery from ****** and received it the next day ( standard postage). Pony does not like being shod so will give it a shot as anything is worth a try.

Whoops sorry just realised it wont let me post the name of the company.


----------



## Britestar (21 January 2015)

I've used it on my 'speschul' young horse. Its seems to have a good effect on him. Last time at a tiny, low key dressage comp I forgot to use it and we hit an all time low in behaviour (walk/trot test reduced to walk).
Will be remembering to use it this Saturday!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (26 January 2015)

Does it need to go in the nostrils? This will prove tricky and may stress out my lad: he is quite headshy.


----------



## JCWHITE (27 January 2015)

Have a look at the website, which should explain everything


----------

